# (cmyk 50/50/0/100)?



## fawad (2. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe Adobe Photoshop CS3 und Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro.
Ich habe eine Meldung erhalten, dass Ihre Druckdateien 240 Farbe überschritten haben und etc..….

Er mein dass ich die Druckdateien in folgen Ergebnis erstellen
100% Black, 50% Cyan und 50% Magenta ist (CMYK 50/50/0/100)
meine Fragen sind, wir kann ich mit Adobe Photoshop CS3 oder Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro diese überprüfen?

und wenn sie nicht korrekt sind, dann wie kann ich die Farben korrigieren?

Ich bitte um eine rasche Antwort!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab ein wenig Probleme dein Problem zu verstehen.
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich den Drucker mal Fragen welches Profil er benötigt. Wenns um Zeitungsdruck geht, wegen dem 240% Farbauftrag. Dann verwende ISOnewspaper26v4.icc .
Aber frag lieber nochmal deinen Drucker.

In Photoshop überprüfst du das mit der Pipete und der Infopalette. In dieser mußt du den Gesammtfarbauftrag einschalten.  Ändern kannst du das eben indem du ein Profil wählst wo die Seperation entsprechend geregelt ist oder du mußt halt die Farben ändern.
Ein Profil läßt sich natürlich auch in Acrobat noch nachträglich einfügen. Jedoch hast du so nur mit einem Aufwand eine Möglichkeit die Bilder eventuell noch farblich anzupassen.

Du kannst dich aber auch gerne mit dem Thema UCR (Under Color Reduction), GCR (Gray Component Replacement) oder CCR (Complementary Color Reduction) auseinandersetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fawad (2. November 2009)

Hallo!
Es geht um Zeitungsdruck, also die Farbsättigung sollte insgesamt 240% nicht übersteigen




DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also ich hab ein wenig Probleme dein Problem zu verstehen.
> Aber grundsätzlich würde ich den Drucker mal Fragen welches Profil er benötigt. Wenns um Zeitungsdruck geht, wegen dem 240% Farbauftrag. Dann verwende ISOnewspaper26v4.icc .
> Aber frag lieber nochmal deinen Drucker.
> ...


----------



## thecamillo (2. November 2009)

Druckereien für Zeitungsdruck arbeiten mit Offsetmaschinen.

Es gibt viele Maschinen dieser Art.

Erfrage bei deiner Druckerei mit welcher Maschine gearbeitet wird und lass dir die Profilierungsdatei zukommen.

Dirty hat es schon richtig beschieben. Sein ICC ist nur eine Vorgaberichtline. Es gibt unterschiedliche ICCs für diesen Bereich, da es nunmal auch mehrere Offsetzmaschinen-Hersteller gibt. 

Auf der Seite http://www.eci.org/ solltest du weitere Informationen über Angaben zur Farbprofilierung erhalten. Auch kannst du dir dort die entsprechenden Profile unentgeldlich für PC oder Mac herunterladen.

Ein klärendes Telefonat sollte dennoch die schnellste Alternative sein.

gruss thecamillo

Übrigens:

Ein Tiefschwarz wird in der Regel bei Naturpapieren mit 100/40/0/100 erreicht. Damit liegt dein Farbauftrag bei 240% und sollte den Anforderungen entsprechen.


----------

